# Dog behind wheel attacks pedestrian :)



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol well atleast it didnt say pitbull attack , looking at the picture of the dog it looks pitbull or dogo or similar breed lol ,poor guy probably hates dogs now.
Surrey Leader - Dog sends car across parking lot

Surrey emergency personnel had to attend to a man who was hit by a car in the Surrey City Hall parking lot Friday morning. A large dog in the car apparently bumped the gear shift of the car, sending the vehicle across the parking lot.
The young man tried to hold the vehicle back but was unfortunately pinned between the car and an SUV. Luckily the injuries did not appear to be serious.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. The dog looks like..."OH snap! Did I do that?"


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like an Am Bulldog. That's a really cute pic of the dog in the car though!!!! What a sweet face. Sucks dude got hit. That story lacks details though. Was it that dude's car or was he just a pedestrian? Was the car running? I know you don't have the answers... just sayin. Tis why I hate media stories lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh dang that would suck! I wonder if the dogs owners will be responsible for medical bills.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol , The dog is soo cute, almost like he is waiting for his treat, not every dog can do this trick ya know lol. And what you mean was it dudes car lauren? obviously it belongs to the white dog DUHHHH


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

that dog is so cute lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

awww... hes looks pitiful!!! i knew there was a reason i dont leave mine in the car by themselves!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> lol , The dog is soo cute, almost like he is waiting for his treat, not every dog can do this trick ya know lol. And what you mean was it dudes car lauren? obviously it belongs to the white dog DUHHHH


My truck belongs to White Dog here in the A too.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

better make sure white dog lays off the whiskey before he takes that truck out or this could be him  Ill report him to PADD if he doesnt lol { pitbulls against drunk driving}


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> better make sure white dog lays off the whiskey before he takes that truck out or this could be him  Ill report him to PADD if he doesnt lol { pitbulls against drunk driving}


My pit bull is the boss I'm just the driver


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

The dog's owner was later quoted as saying "I always knew he had a lot of drive but I never expected this!"


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol , I thought when I posted this that the article just popped up on its own, just read that you did that lauren lol , Thank you ....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> lol , I thought when I posted this that the article just popped up on its own, just read that you did that lauren lol , Thank you ....


lol yeah I like articles in the threads.... Sadie says I have forum OCD


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> The dog's owner was later quoted as saying "I always knew he had a lot of drive but I never expected this!"


BAHAHHAHAHAHAHA Seriously?


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

poor guy lol .. that seriously is like hey im here I made the car move now give me a treat and take me home lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> BAHAHHAHAHAHAHA Seriously?


No, I just can't resist a pun.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> LOL. The dog looks like..."OH snap! Did I do that?"


hahaha thats what I though too!


----------

